# Shed Woodshop



## Wannabewoodworker (Dec 28, 2008)

Hello all,

It has been a while since I have posted last, but I do have a question I am pondering. A close family friend has offered to buy me a shed (16 x 12). It looks nice. Double doors, two front windows, vinly siding, and hopefully a ridge vent. Currently I am based in my basement with enough room for my Rigid table saw, bandsaw workbench, some cabinets with very little room for my hand tools, so I used a wall with peg board, and my jointer. My dust collection hangs on the wall as well. (I am being moved outside to free up space in the basement) It is very cramped, but it works. My question is, do wood shops work outside? I know to take precautions of moisture and heat (insulation, dehumidifier, heat for cold season, and so on) but how often to shed workshops work out? Anyone have any ideas on how to keep my tools safe and secondly, does 16 x 12 sound like enough room? Please, I would love some friendly advice. 

Thanks, 
Wannabewoodworker


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

I have a 12x24 with a concrete floor but it's also used for lumber storage as well as all my other tools (large roll around mechanics chest) I never seem to have enough room.


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

Ya gotta start somewhere. Mine was 14x16 but eventually expanded to 24x30. You never have enough room:yes: when you think you do...you get more stuff:laughing:


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

I live in VA and my workshop is an unheated, uninsulated garage. I work out there year round, even when temps are below freezing. I can't say it's comfortable in the winter (or when it's 100 degrees with 95% humidity) but I haven't had any major issues. I have had some big box green wood warp on me after I built a couple bookshelves and brought them into the house, but that was more a factor of the green wood than my "shop".


----------



## Skeaterbait (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi all, 

This is my first post here but been lurking for a while. I am currently working in a 10x14 shed which has sufficed nicely until my recent purchase (sunday) of a new Craftsman table saw model OR35505. This I discovered ate a lot of space but with some reorganization and some good casters, it's going to work. I did add a window AC unit and will need to figure out some heat but hoping to have built a better shop with HVAC before it's too cold.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If you are going to have a table saw you need to think of how you are going to handle the cutting of 8' lumber and 4' x8' plywood. You may be able to handle this by moving the saw near to the double doors and using the outside for the outfeed.

How does the new shed size compare to the size of the basement you are now using?

I think that many (most?) of us could be put in a 50' x 100' building and still need more space.

George


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

If you saw how crowded my garage workshop is with all the other junk in it you'd drool over 12x16 space!

Your tool selection is VERY important here, that 10" jointer might not be a good plan in a shed... 

Work out your layout as best you can in Sketchup, and realize that your measurements there will most likely be imperfect.

For what it's worth, I am planning on a 12x16 Gambrel Roof minibarn with 7' sidewalls for a workshop. LOML and I already decided we are going to use stone pavers creating a patio between the shed and back door of the house, and all my big tools have wheels / mobile bases so I can wheel stuff outside to handle oversized materials. 

The space is tight for sure, but think of it this way. I have seen guys with almost EXACTLY the same equipment as me doing great projects out of a 10x12 shed. And my shop pinched for space as it is is really effectively only about 8x12 space. And yes, I roll out to the driveway a LOT!


----------



## rocklobster (Jun 18, 2008)

An outside shop can be just fine. I would insulate it as well as I could to keep condensation down and to help maintain reasonable temps. 

For one that size (and insulated), a kerosene or propane heater might do in the winter and you can keep the sunshine out to help keep it cool in the summer. 

Rob


----------



## Cat375 (Jun 2, 2009)

I would say take the shed, you'll find some use for it. I have contemplated this question also. I have a 20' x 11' basement shop, thats quickly loosing space. If you live in an area with a harsh winters (say the midwest), does it make sense to heat the shop through the week if you are only working in the shop on the weekends? Or do you run the heaters just when you are working in the shop? What kind of heaters are recommended (radient, wood stove, etc.)?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Cat375 said:


> I would say take the shed, you'll find some use for it. I have contemplated this question also. I have a 20' x 11' basement shop, thats quickly loosing space. If you live in an area with a harsh winters (say the Midwest), does it make sense to heat the shop through the week if you are only working in the shop on the weekends? Or do you run the heaters just when you are working in the shop? What kind of heaters are recommended (radient, wood stove, etc.)?


Not sure about Midwest but I have a 24 x 14 Game rm attached to my shop and I put a small window unit/heat pump in the wall. It stays comfortable all year round. It get really hot here and we had a several day in the 20's this winter but it's insulated well. That might not be as cold or as hot as in some places but the unit I haze does not run that often and has a low cost rating. I'm planning on putting a larger unit in the shop area even though I do like to work with the garage door open. The door is insulated so I can run A/c in there. Just my .02.


----------



## Wannabewoodworker (Dec 28, 2008)

*Tool placement*

It has been a couple days since my original post but I 
would like to update everyone on the status of my new 
beautiful shed. It is a 12 x 20 Complete with 3 full sized
windows, a ridge vent, gable vents, and high quality 
fiberglass doors on the short side so that there is ample
oppourtunity for me to bring in large stock for cutting. 
My big question is on how to use the space effectively. 
I have the basics: ridgid table saw, 6.5 jointer, older 
bandsaw (takes up 3x3 foot space), kreg router table. 
I also have a decent bench that I made to fit my 
basement shop comfortably. I just don't know how to
organize the small space. Also to note, two things. 
This shop is more space than I had in my basement, 
and I was able to make my basement shop work, and 
two, I have old kitchen cabs I can use on the walls. Any
ideas would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*Grizzay has a great layout program*

It's simple and easy to use. Here is a link to it. You can save your plans and even have a couple you can compare too.. It really easy to use. Trust me if I can anyone can.

http://www.grizzly.com/workshopplanner.aspx


----------



## John in Tennessee (Jun 11, 2008)

*Ok Whats the catch?*

Got to be something lurkin'.. BTW Run the power leads under ground. Also make sure it'll handle 220 easily. Speaking of ground what floor will it have?





Wannabewoodworker said:


> It has been a couple days since my original post but I
> would like to update everyone on the status of my new
> beautiful shed. It is a 12 x 20 Complete with 3 full sized
> windows, a ridge vent, gable vents, and high quality
> ...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I wish I had pictures*

My first shop was a 8 x 10 ft room, actually a bedroom, with 10 ft high ceilings in a older home in Chicago. I had a 10" Craftsman TS, drill press, 8 1/4" Skil saw which still works, some welding tanks, hand tools and... my bed was a loft across the 10 ft length 4 ft down from the ceiling with a ladder against the wall to get up. I was 16 yrs old then, now I am 66 yrs, have 2 shops with Craftsman power tools up stairs, and Grizzly tools ,a Powermatic 68, a MIG welder, and other tools on the ground floor. I've come a long way, You think? I remember making bases for sculptures called "plinths", my first commission, in the living room, 5 pieces rather large, several ft long and wide. The house was haunted, and my mom told the "spirit" to leave and go back downstairs. There was a cold draft and the straw chair would rustle with no one sitting in it. Wow, does that bring back memories from the '60's.
The tools accumulate to fill the allotted space, I find.:laughing:
Your space sounds great....buy more tools...stimilate the economy!
:thumbsup: bill


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

My shop is a one car garage, 12'X16' that no car
will fit in. I built a twelve foot boat last winter. 
My table saw folds up and rolls under the work
bench. That's the only way it will work. 

You never have enough room. If you owned the
Super Dome, you would out grow it shortly.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Wannabewoodworker said:


> It has been a couple days since my original post but I
> would like to update everyone on the status of my new
> beautiful shed. It is a 12 x 20 Complete with 3 full sized
> windows, a ridge vent, gable vents, and high quality
> ...


Congrats. I am still aiming at 12x16 due to the small spaces I have to work with. I will need to get special approval from the HOA even to get that done as the stated limit is 10x12 which is too small to be useful. At least to me.



> My big question is on how to use the space effectively.
> I have the basics: ridgid table saw,


What model? Ridgid has marketed table saws from tiny benchtop models to the R4511 hybrid machine currently offered. They take up vastly differing amounts of room.



> 6.5 jointer,


Again, make and model would help. I opted for a bench top jointer due to limits in floor space in small shops. Floor model jointers, and small shops are rarely friends...



> older bandsaw (takes up 3x3 foot space),


That can be done, you already know how much floor space to carve out for it.



> kreg router table.


Depending on that Ridgid table saw, if it is a contractor or hybrid saw, I would sell the router table, and add a router wing to the table saw. Maximize your floor space usage by making the same amount of space serve several different functions.



> I also have a decent bench that I made to fit my
> basement shop comfortably. I just don't know how to
> organize the small space. Also to note, two things.
> This shop is more space than I had in my basement,
> ...


Not really enough info here to give you too much help, but I would HIGHLY suggest you get comfortable using Google Sketchup, and draw your space out so you know where it is all going. 

Mount your bench top tools to mount boards, and then store them on adjustable closet bracket systems so you can stack everything and keep the floor space used to a minimum.

I have the Sketchup of my propoposed 12x16 space pretty much nailed down. I am fitting in my shop the following.

Table saw with 72" rails / router wing.
6' workbench / outfeed support for table saw.
6' tiered workbench with storage.
14" band saw / riser block.
12x36 lathe.
Floor model drill press.
Bench top sander, jointer, planer, and grinder.
12" SCMS with folding stand.
4 folding saw horses.
12 gallon shop vac with 20 gallon separator.
2HP HF Dust Collector with 55 gallon separator.
8 gallon air compressor.
All the normal hand tools, and hand held power tools

Much of the way to make this work, is to think vertically. You have walls to work with, not to mention ceiling (assuming you have a decent ceiling height.)


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

i started out in a 12 x20 however tight it worked good enough, until i built my 24x32 with a 12 x 32 addition, i started building that right after i finished up the shop lol, it use to be my 12x20 i was in recycle mode 

it's still not big enough, but i have to ashovel the roof in the winter so it's big enough,


----------



## tfchiefs (Nov 4, 2009)

I have a 12X24 shed that works nicely. I have lumber storage in my garage, so that frees up the room in my shop. I added on a 6' door at the end in case I have to rip a long board, I just run it out the door. I just recently insulated it, and use a small radiator heater that works great.


----------



## Wannabewoodworker (Dec 28, 2008)

*Details*

Let me see if I can come up with a couple details. The table saw is a TS3660. So I have heard, this should be the center of your shop. My jointer is a 6 1/8" Jointer / Planer JP0610 which is 45 inches in length. My router table is the kreg router table that takes up a 24 x 32 inch footprint. My bench is roughly 30 x 70 inches and my bandsaw is 3' x3'. I have other tools as well such as a portable 12.5 Delta thickness planer in addition to a wall mounted dust collector. To add to the list, I am just about to get a 10 inch makita sliding compound miter saw. I can see how space will be eaten up quickly. Any ideas as to how arrange these tools in such a small shop? I will get pics a soon a I
can of the shop to give you guys a better idea of it's size
and placement.

Quick note: I just purchased my router table and it was not
cheap. Getting a router table add on to my table saw is not 
an option right now


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

why buy a router table? you could of put that into a bench and been ahead of the game,

i always wanted to have my miter box come down from the ceiling on mounts, ofr haveit wall mounted somehow


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't see a lathe in that mix anywhere, nor a band saw. So space saved there.

Your wall mount dust collector saves a little bit of floor space. 

My suggestion would be to get your hands on Sketchup and get after it. Find models of tools sized similarly to what you are putting in, or make your own models, and lay it out.

You don't have to have exact visual representations, just place holders to account for the space used. 

Your TS rails are relatively short compared to mine, so you have more room around the TS to work. If I recall the Ridgid Jointer will sit just underneath the table height of a TS3660. So placing the jointer to the side will work for you. A workbench built to double as an out feed support table is a GREAT thing to have in the shop as well. There are several designs out there for that. Wood Magazine had a plan out last year for one that would rise up on casters over the TS for a space saving parked position.

Your 30x70 bench along one of the walls is no big deal.

You mention things like a lunch box planer, and SCMS, I mentioned the mount board thing in my last post. 

The idea is to store the tools out of the way when not in use, but have them so they can be clamped to a bench top quickly, hooked up, used, taken down, and put back up quickly and easily.



You can see I used otherwise dead space around the dust collector to house my air compressor, and hose. I lifted the DC instead of the compressor as I needed the inlet of the DC higher to eliminate bends in the DC lines.



I wish I had a more up to date photo of this setup. My clamp rack has a simple shelf mounted over it, where I store my safety equipment and box of rags. A total of 3 39 drawer small parts bins occupy the space to the left and they are jammed with, well small parts and consumables. Measuring equipment and misc router bits are stored on the shelf created by the tops of the small parts bins. Over those bins is a 6' long shelf made from plywood and closet shelf brackets. All of my handheld power tools except my routers are stored here. The space underneath this all holds a couple of heavy duty ladder hanger hooks that support my steel folding sawhorses.



And lastly, you can see how I used otherwise dead space above, and behind the drill press to store extension cords, drill bits, and drilling jigs.



Even the back of the entry door to the house is used to store the first aid kit. 

While my setup isn't exactly ideal for a 12x16 shed, this should give you ample ideas for how to maximize your available space. Think in 3 dimensions and you have it licked!


----------

